# Your commute -in pictures?



## Nigeyy (7 Oct 2008)

The nice thing about the internet boards like this is that it brings people together (well let's just say get's them in a common location ) -seems there are people from all over the UK -and from other parts of the world as well (e.g. Asia, USA).

Any interest in starting a sticky thread where people can post pictures of their usual commutes? I don't know if anybody would be interested in seeing my usual commute in pictures, but I'd be glad to get it sorted out (I will say some parts of my commute are beautiful). I'd love to see where other people are commuting as well.


----------



## domtyler (7 Oct 2008)

*domtyler's commute to work.*

Sounds like quite a nice idea to me Nigeyy. I'll have a go over the next week or two.

Okay, first instalment.





*Come on Dad, get off the loo, I'm ready to go!!*





*All buckled up and ready to go. Now stop faffing about with that flipping phone and start cycling!*





*Finally, made it up eighteen flights of stairs to the eighth floor! In cleats too!*


----------



## Jake (7 Oct 2008)

I now and again take a still pic from the camera phone if i have time and its a particular nice image. Otherwise the video camera is always running.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2008)

Sounds like a nice idea but I don't think I've ever took a picture of my commute, its not that interesting anyway.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Oct 2008)

I took a picture of the double rainbow I saw one day...


----------



## marooncat (7 Oct 2008)

All you would get from me at the moment is puddles and rain falling out of a dreary grey sky


----------



## TWBNK (7 Oct 2008)

Most days part of my commute looks like this:







But occasionally:


----------



## magnatom (7 Oct 2008)

TWBNK said:


> Most days part of my commute looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a pedalo?


----------



## PrettyboyTim (7 Oct 2008)

Obligatory: http://www.planettimmy.com/2007/10/25/bikecam-commute/


----------



## TWBNK (7 Oct 2008)

magnatom said:


> Do you have a pedalo?



I just knew I was setting myself up for that one.

Luckily I only live a minutes ride from the seafront and I can use the promenade for a traffic free portion of my commute. The day the first picture was taken I had struggled against the wind at a grand speed of 5mph for 30 minutes when I met a fellow coming the other way grinning like crazy, barely pedaling and doing about 30!


----------



## theboytaylor (7 Oct 2008)

@PrettyboyTim - you should have put that to music, Flight Of The Bumblebee or something.

I loved the bit around 1:30 where you clearly waited at some traffic lights, no-one crosses, and as the lights go green some bugger legs it across the road in front of you! Typical!


----------



## Bollo (7 Oct 2008)

My southern full route to work (Winchester-Alresford then NCN23 up to Basingstoke) is very very pretty. I'll try and remember to take a proper camera along the next time I go.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Oct 2008)

My morning commute is in the dark, so you wouldn't be able to see the beautiful autumn colours in the forest/wood.

And there are so many trees you wouldn't be able to see the wood for the trees!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Oct 2008)

Dayvo said:


> My *morning* commute is in the dark, so you wouldn't be able to see the beautiful autumn colours in the forest/wood.
> 
> *And there are so many trees you wouldn't be able to see the wood for the trees! *



I think it's for the best that you don't show your morning wood.


----------



## Maz (7 Oct 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Obligatory: http://www.planettimmy.com/2007/10/25/bikecam-commute/


Nice one, ptb. What distance is that, by the way?


----------



## Dayvo (7 Oct 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> I think it's for the best that you don't show your morning wood.



I would if I could: it's splendid in all its glory!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Oct 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I would if I could: it's splendid in all its glory!


You'll have someone's eye out one of these days. 

 See, told you so!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (7 Oct 2008)

Maz said:


> Nice one, ptb. What distance is that, by the way?



About seven miles; I've changed my route since then to cut out the Tavistock square / Byng Plance cycle lane which was always a bit of a menace, and on the day I recorded that one there was a diversion so you can't really see me cycle past the Emirates Stadium which I do most days.


----------



## zimzum42 (8 Oct 2008)

I commute on a bus, don;t want to arrive all sweaty at work, no shower!!!!

but I can ride it one weekend and take some pics if you like!


----------



## domtyler (8 Oct 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> I commute on a bus, don;t want to arrive all sweaty at work, no shower!!!!
> 
> but I can ride it one weekend and take some pics if you like!



Some pics of Singapore would be very interesting ZZ, bus would be fine or even better I'm sure. Taking photos while cycling is not that easy!


----------



## dodgy (8 Oct 2008)

TWBNK said:


> Most days part of my commute looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recognise that boat/location, it's parked (  ) just off the prom by Hoylake isn't it?


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Oct 2008)

dom, your daughter is so sweet!

Are you sure you're the father?


----------



## TWBNK (8 Oct 2008)

Absolutely, it is looking out from the bottom of Bennets Lane towards the Burbo Bank windfarm.


----------



## domtyler (8 Oct 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> dom, your daughter is so sweet!
> 
> Are you sure you're the father?



I do wonder at times myself!  But then she'll do a big fart and my mind is settled, yup she mine!


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> I do wonder at times myself!  But then she'll do a big fart and my mind is settled, yup she mine!



I have told my two sons I have had a fartectomy as neither has ever heard me. Showed them the scar and described the surgery. And he has told all his mates in the playground. And they've told all their Mums and Dads........................


----------



## domtyler (8 Oct 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I have told my two sons I have had a fartectomy as neither has ever heard me. Showed them the scar and described the surgery. And he has told all his mates in the playground. And they've told all their Mums and Dads........................



A fartectomy? Can they really do that nowadays? 

I'll have to book the missus in I think!


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> A fartectomy? Can they really do that nowadays?
> 
> I'll have to book the missus in I think!



The irony is, if you take someone's colon out, it pretty much does that as the body can no longer separate fluid, solid waste and gas as effectively. 

Sorry if you're eating your sandwiches.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2008)

Here's a shot one of the possible routes - top of Jewel's Hill near Biggin Hill. Lovely eh?


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Here's a shot one of the possible routes - top of Jewel's Hill near Biggin Hill. Lovely eh?




Ummm. Someone call 999. I think BM's bike is on fire!


----------



## Amanda P (8 Oct 2008)

Here are several thousand pictures of my ride to work, arranged one after the other in chronological order. Almost like a video...


----------



## Maz (8 Oct 2008)

Took this photo on the way back from work this evening. 
Friendly horse came right up to the gate to say hello...


----------



## bryce (8 Oct 2008)

Here's a shot from my commute in Battersea Park looking towards Albert Bridge.. Also get to go by Buckingham Palace, Bond St and Savile Row.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Oct 2008)

<a href="http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii30/jimboalee/?action=view&current=DSCF1265.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii30/jimboalee/DSCF1265.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Nigeyy (9 Oct 2008)

OK, I'm going to grab the camera this weekend and see if I can get some photos! Thanks to those who posted piccies......


----------



## Maz (9 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


> <a href="http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii30/jimboalee/?action=view&current=DSCF1265.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii30/jimboalee/DSCF1265.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


That's not Solihull is it?!


----------



## andylaw79 (10 Oct 2008)

Maz said:


> That's not Solihull is it?!



Might be wrong but I think its San Fransico. If not Solihull is hillier that the last time I was there.


----------



## dodgy (10 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


>




I wonder if those cars in the background will eventually suffer bearing damage if they always park the same way? There must be a lot of weight trying to lean sideways!

Dave.


----------



## Bollo (10 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


> <a href="http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii30/jimboalee/?action=view&current=DSCF1265.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii30/jimboalee/DSCF1265.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Not riding a fixie then?


----------



## Bollo (10 Oct 2008)

Here's one....





If you want to see more......
http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/a?i=9LDYKy3qIm


----------



## PBancroft (10 Oct 2008)

This should have been a much better picture than it was. My route home (or about 50% of it) passes through the countryside. Maybe three cars will pass me the whole way.

I see a wide variety of animal life. The family of peacocks on the way in to work are my current favourites.

Tonight, just as the sun was setting, I spotted a stag making his way across a field. I should have been able to get closer, and it should have been better lit were I able to reposition myself. 






Sadly my brakes squeeked at the most inopportune moment, and all I managed to get was this. You can barely see him, but he's there.


----------



## Bollo (10 Oct 2008)

Kaipaith said:


> This should have been a much better picture than it was. My route home (or about 50% of it) passes through the countryside. Maybe three cars will pass me the whole way.
> 
> I see a wide variety of animal life. The family of peacocks on the way in to work are my current favourites.
> 
> ...



Hi K. Is that around the back of Hursley?

I was out at the weekend past Farley Mount and there was a (....looks up collective noun for deer...) herd or leash of about 40-50 out in the open. They're a reasonably common sight on the lanes around Winch and Romsey. I've had two near misses where they've panicked and legged it across the road into woods, but I've never managed to catch it on camera.


----------



## PBancroft (10 Oct 2008)

Bollo said:


> Hi K. Is that around the back of Hursley?



Nicely done! Yes - it is. It's a touch more downhill on the route back from Winchester to Romsey. Normally I go through Braishfield on the way in. 



Bollo said:


> I was out at the weekend past Farley Mount and there was a (....looks up collective noun for deer...) herd or leash of about 40-50 out in the open. They're a reasonably common sight on the lanes around Winch and Romsey. I've had two near misses where they've panicked and legged it across the road into woods, but I've never managed to catch it on camera.



Yes, to be fair this isn't the first sighting I've had. It was the first sighting which had potential to be a half decent photo if the brakes hadn't made a racket.

It's a nice route. Not the best in the world, but I wouldn't trade it either.


----------



## Bollo (10 Oct 2008)

Kaipaith said:


> Nicely done! Yes - it is. It's a touch more downhill on the route back from Winchester to Romsey. Normally I go through Braishfield on the way in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me!

The buggers are pretty skittish and that's the truth. Apart from the aforementioned near misses, I've not managed to get within 100m of them.

Having seen a few of the commutes on here, I think we should be thankful for the Hampshire lanes.


----------



## Maz (10 Oct 2008)

Bollo said:


> Here's one....


I love flyfishing and that looks wonderful. Which river is it? Did you see him catch any trout or greyling?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2008)

Talking of flyfishing, 
on my commute I go through LadyWell fields between Catford and Lewsham, during the summer, a couple of mornings each week I saw a chap practicing his flyfishing cast in one of the fields


----------



## Bollo (10 Oct 2008)

Maz said:


> I love flyfishing and that looks wonderful. Which river is it? Did you see him catch any trout or greyling?


Its the River Alre - about here. Unfortunately, I believe most of the fishing is private. I couldn't hang around 'cause I had to get home for the school pickup, but if you look down from the bridges you can usually see the trout. The River Test is also on a lot of my rides - that's amazing for trout, but there's very little if any public access.


----------



## Maz (10 Oct 2008)

Bollo said:


> Unfortunately, I believe most of the fishing is private. I couldn't hang around 'cause I had to get home for the school pickup, but if you look down from the bridges you can usually see the trout. The River Test is also on a lot of my rides - that's amazing for trout, but there's very little if any public access.


Shame about it being private. Most of my fishing is on commercial waters (Rutland or Thornton Res.) and occasionally on the River Welland. Crafty buggers those trout - sometime you can drop the fly right in front of their noses and they still won't take it!


----------



## Maz (10 Oct 2008)

ianrauk said:


> Talking of flyfishing,
> on my commute I go through LadyWell fields between Catford and Lewsham, during the summer, a couple of mornings each week I *saw a chap practicing his flyfishing cast in one of the fields*


Been there, done that . I went to the local park, using a ball of cotton wool instead of a fly - and at the crack of dawn so no one thought I was a mentalist fishing in the middle of a field.


----------



## kikzen (12 Oct 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Obligatory: http://www.planettimmy.com/2007/10/25/bikecam-commute/


is the bit around 1:30 near finsbury park?
where did you put the camera/how did you keep it in place?


----------



## Nigeyy (16 Oct 2008)

OK, here we go -today (being Wednesday for me at the moment) I took photos of my commute coming home. Here it is:

http://mycommuteinpictures.blogspot.com/

You can click on the pictures to enlarge them.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Oct 2008)

Nice one mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2008)

Nigeyy said:


> OK, here we go -today (being Wednesday for me at the moment) I took photos of my commute coming home. Here it is:
> 
> http://mycommuteinpictures.blogspot.com/
> 
> You can click on the pictures to enlarge them.


That looks a lot nicer than my commute, thanks for sharing


----------



## dodgy (16 Oct 2008)

Nigeyy said:


> OK, here we go -today (being Wednesday for me at the moment) I took photos of my commute coming home. Here it is:
> 
> http://mycommuteinpictures.blogspot.com/
> 
> You can click on the pictures to enlarge them.



Very nice, looks like MA is in the midst of a beautiful Autumn 

Dave.


----------



## Bollo (16 Oct 2008)

Beautiful. And there's some nice property there as well.

I tried to get some pics of some of the chocolate-box thatched houses on my route, but every one had a scowling biddie leaning on the gate on the day I took my camera. I never had the guts to ask them if it was ok.


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2008)

I might get an ATC5k for Christmas I quite like the wireless remote control that lets you take photos on the move. For some reason on my commute I don't like to stop.


----------



## Nigeyy (16 Oct 2008)

Well, thanks for the kind comments. I'm pretty lucky, I have roads mostly to myself, and certainly when I cycle in early in the morning, I often can go 5-8 miles stretches and see only a handful of cars. Add on to that my commute really goes through some pretty areas.

One thing I am proud of is my commuting bike -I've really been enjoying it recently. I think the entire setup has cost around 250 quid -and that's not counting the fact I had the wheelset and brakeset already. I built both of those wheels myself, and did all the other mechanicking as well -the frame was just that -a frame. I was patient for some online deals for components as well as using Ebay judiciously (e.g. Gripshift shifters were about ten quid including shipping and were brand new!). For about 250 quid complete I think it's a bargain and a very nice commuting or touring bike.

So..... anyone else want to put up a blog or similar with a pictorial representation of their commute? I'd love to see what other people have.


----------



## Maz (16 Oct 2008)

Great pictures, Nigeyy. That big house is yours? Lucky man.
Do you ever see other cyclists? I get the impression that they're all car-mad over there. No one ever seems to walk (drive-thru shops/banks/etc).


----------



## Nigeyy (16 Oct 2008)

None of those pictures are of my house 

Surprizingly, when I was taking the pictures, I saw more cyclists than I'd ever had, but perhaps it was due to me leaving at a popular time (i.e. around 5:00pm). However, none of the cyclists looked like they were commuters, more just cyclists out for a training ride on road bikes. I'm not sure that people over here are really that worse than people in the UK -it seems if you give some people access to a car, they apparently lose all walking ability and physical mobility. I do know people who drive to get coffee within a couple of hundred yards -sad, but true. The only drive thru's I've seen here are banks and fast food places -when I was in Australia, they had a drive thru liquor store as well!

If you look carefully at the bike picture and click on it, you might see some stickers on the car that might make you smile.



Maz said:


> Great pictures, Nigeyy. That big house is yours? Lucky man.
> Do you ever see other cyclists? I get the impression that they're all car-mad over there. No one ever seems to walk (drive-thru shops/banks/etc).


----------



## Maz (16 Oct 2008)

I misunderstood you, nigeyy...


> Also pictured is *my *"haunted house". It's been on the market for ages -and looks very run down! Even so, since it is in Weston, it's probably worth quite a bit.


----------



## Nigeyy (23 Aug 2013)

Hooray, after a 3 month "hiatus" from paid employment I'm back to the daily grind.

OK, I admit, on the job interviews I would wonder "what's the bike commute like?" Fortunately I came out well -the commute is 8 miles each way on reasonable roads -in fact it's actually shorter than my old commute.

Here we go, some photos from Tuesday:






Start of the commute back home......





This is actually about a one mile straight.





Same road, this minivan had just overtaken me and was taking a left.





Yup, I commute on Route 135, Needham Massachusetts. This is the busiest part of the commute -while it looks quiet, it usually is a bit trafficky.





Same road a bit farther down -nice overtake by that car by the way (he did have plenty of time to pull in as that oncoming car was further away than it looks in the photo).





I cross over the Charles River on Route 135 -this flows from the 'burbs into Boston harbour. I usually see ducks (and when I do I can't help but call out "quack, quack") but sadly none in this photo.




This is the bridge where the previous photo was taken.





Prettier part of my commute -this a road that cuts across from Route 135.





Side view as I was cycling along.....


----------



## Nigeyy (23 Aug 2013)

And following on.....






There are definitely some large houses I pass by..... (wouldn't want to mow that grass with my push lawn mower!)





Getting closer to home now





Still nice with the trees





Action shot of the handlebars.





But not before I have to cross over Route 128 -no thanks, I'll stick with the bike!





Going on the bridge over Route 128. And yes, I am cycling on the pavement as it's legal over here, safer and anyway there was a funeral cortege 




Coming up to my neck of the wood now.





So excited to be close to home, I'm leaning over on the bike.





Home sweet home with the trusty steed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2013)

@Nigeyy lovely ride, some of the photos made me think i had seen that road before in a film.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2013)

Was it The Deer Hunter by any chance?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Aug 2013)

From my commute:

A sentiment I can agree with.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Aug 2013)

Just been lucky enough to have three weeks holiday - for the first time in years. Back tomorrow - dreading work, but not the commute!

Although the commute takes me to Britain's most over rated town (Cambridge) I still love the ride, at least to the edge of the place. Here's a couple of pics of my route taken in 2010 but the route's the same.















And finally- arriving in Cambridge.....


----------



## MisterStan (28 Aug 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Just been lucky enough to have three weeks holiday - for the first time in years. Back tomorrow - dreading work, but not the commute!
> 
> Although the commute takes me to Britain's most over rated town (Cambridge) I still love the ride, at least to the edge of the place. Here's a couple of pics of my route taken in 2010 but the route's the same.
> View attachment 28413
> ...


 
Is that last pic the garages off Ditton Lane near the one stop?


----------



## adds21 (28 Aug 2013)

Here are three pictures from three different commutes last week, on different steeds

Wednesday:







Thursday:





Friday:


----------



## Glow worm (28 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Is that last pic the garages off Ditton Lane near the one stop?



Not sure of the name of the road- but that sounds right- it's on the way down from Fern Britton or whatever the place is called, before you get to the toilet that is Newmarket Road. They have recently built some crappy houses where the lovely garages were - shame I was quite fond of them!


----------



## beatlejuice (4 Sep 2013)

I pass over the Itchen Navigation on my short commute.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

Aldgate East.


----------



## Cupra (7 Sep 2013)

Well my commute was a little different today.

This is 100 yards into my commute home tonight looking back at where I had been (This is 2 foot deep)





This is the other side of the wall from where the first pic was taken 





This is the zebra crossing less than 200 yards from my work





This is the top of the hill looking down on where I had just been





Here is a pic someone took of the area earlier in the day


----------



## Nigeyy (7 Sep 2013)

Wow! That is some water there.... Where is it?


----------



## Cupra (7 Sep 2013)

Yeah pretty much flooded everywhere.

Its a little town in the north east called Saltburn.


----------



## Nigeyy (7 Sep 2013)

Ha, I went there way back in the mid 1980's.... Can't remember it though. Strangely I got diverted because of a flooded road on my way back to home on Friday! Thanks for the photos, nice to see other people's commutes.


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2013)

Stolen from the web 

I currently commute over this:






And if I'm lucky I see:




Or




Or




These boys are always there


----------



## Cupra (7 Sep 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> Ha, I went there way back in the mid 1980's.... Can't remember it though. Strangely I got diverted because of a flooded road on my way back to home on Friday! Thanks for the photos, nice to see other people's commutes.



LOL

I will take some normal ones in the morning.


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

I'll take some better ones at some point, this was my view on the way home tonight..


----------



## Maz (20 Sep 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Just been lucky enough to have three weeks holiday - for the first time in years. Back tomorrow - dreading work, but not the commute!
> 
> Although the commute takes me to Britain's most over rated town (Cambridge) I still love the ride, at least to the edge of the place. Here's a couple of pics of my route taken in 2010 but the route's the same.
> View attachment 28413
> ...


Where's the top picture from?


----------



## Nigeyy (21 Sep 2013)

Hey wouldn't mind seeing some more... where is that? Near Aberdeen?



sazzaa said:


> I'll take some better ones at some point, this was my view on the way home tonight..


----------



## sazzaa (21 Sep 2013)

Nigeyy said:


> Hey wouldn't mind seeing some more... where is that? Near Aberdeen?



Yeah it's the track inbetween Kingswells and Bucksburn, just a few miles outside the city.


----------



## Mr Foldy (21 Sep 2013)

I am usually rushing to connect with my bus, so this is a stock photo of the Kincardine Bridge.



I use the walkway because the roadway is set up really badly for bikes.


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

Few pics from a short weekend cycle, just north of Aberdeen. The last one is from my commute home yesterday.


----------



## jessculter (24 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Few pics from a short weekend cycle, just north of Aberdeen. The last one is from my commute home yesterday.
> View attachment 29801


I recognise some of these views. My commute takes me along deeside railway line and into kingswells. Sometimes up the Lang stracht if I'm feeling energetic.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

jessculter said:


> I recognise some of these views. My commute takes me along deeside railway line and into kingswells. Sometimes up the Lang stracht if I'm feeling energetic.


Kingswells is my "long way home" commute, it took me a good five or six times of getting lost to figure out the way to the Bucksburn Valley trail! It seems to be the only suburb with a maze of paths though, I like it.


----------



## Moon bunny (28 Sep 2013)

Early morning by Windermere


----------

